# How to give a price quote?



## Tyus4 (Dec 2, 2007)

I currently get paid per hour and recently have been doing some side jobs for friends to make some extra money. Because I have been doing work for friends I've been giving them really good prices at the end of the project. The side jobs are starting to pick up so the problem I'm having is giving a price quote before the job. I know how much I want to make per hour but I can't look at a job and figure out how long its going to take to do it. I was wondering if there is anyway to use the square footage to give a price quote, then you can add the doors/windows/trim later? Any help would great. Thanks


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard Tyus4,
Glad you're willing to jump right into the great debate of contracting and bidding!

Bidding by sq ft will be just fine once you develop a formula for addition of all the other factors associated such as prep, accessibility, product, interference factors, t/u probability/liability, expenditure on incidentals, and basic overhead of being a contractor.

I would suggest you begin by reading through all the past threads here on the BB and that will get you started...
r


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Tyus4 said:


> I currently get paid per hour and recently have been doing some side jobs for friends to make some extra money. Because I have been doing work for friends I've been giving them really good prices at the end of the project. The side jobs are starting to pick up so the problem I'm having is giving a price quote before the job. I know how much I want to make per hour but I can't look at a job and figure out how long its going to take to do it. I was wondering if there is anyway to use the square footage to give a price quote, then you can add the doors/windows/trim later? Any help would great. Thanks


The best way for you to give an estimate is to know your approximate time to complete the job along with your material costs. You may find it hard to judge how long things will take to paint, since you're new to the game. It may be a little guesswork for now, but you'll start to get an idea. The best thing to do IMO is to work by the hour (unless the customer insists on an estimate). I don't suggest estimating based on square footage unless you are doing commercial work. 

My question to you is...do you _really_ know what to charge per hour? Feel free to PM me and I'll explain more of what I mean. 

Good to have you on the forum


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

Estimating essentially comes down to 2 issues: what will it cost you and what you want to make. Those are the only 2 issues I consider when I estimate, and I estimate over 500 jobs a year.

Our cost is determined by the surfaces we will be painting, their condition (which determines prep), access issues, labor rates, and material requirements. If we attach a number to each of these (which is relatively easy to do) then calculating our costs is a simple mathematical formula.

It can be very easy to sell yourself short, and not charge nearly enough. That is very common, and most of us have been there. Charging too little is a great way to get work, and go out of business.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

track everything you paint, to come up with production rates. keep a notebook, and write everything you paint, and how long it takes. This is the most important thing you can do in learning how to estimate, also alow for slower production times then what you produce.

dave mac


----------



## Connecticut Painters (Nov 24, 2009)

Brian said:


> Those are the only 2 issues I consider when I estimate, and I estimate over 500 jobs a year.
> 
> 
> Brian Phillips


How many people do you keep busy with 500 estimates a year?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Connecticut Painters said:


> How many people do you keep busy with 500 estimates a year?


Thread is from _2007........._


----------



## depwned (Aug 21, 2009)

*Me too!*

Ive been reading the archives and occasionally I want to reply to an ancient thread as well. Then I dont. :no:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I enjoy when people resurrect these old threads, even if it is by accident. That way guys cant bellyache about how they're so tired of the same old topics being discussed in a brand new thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Different Strokes said:


> I enjoy when people resurrect these old threads, even if it is by accident. That way guys cant bellyache about how they're so tired of the same old topics being discussed in a brand new thread. :thumbsup:


I feel that way about some of them when a good discussion took place, the one post wonder necro threads I could live without.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have no doubt that I provide over 1,000


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey, who knows how many new "how do I estimate my time on a job" posts have been thwarted since this gems resurrection tonight. ok maybe that's a stretch. :whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

depwned said:


> Ive been reading the archives and occasionally I want to reply to an ancient thread as well. Then I dont. :no:


If it is a topic you'd like to see discussed, do it!



Different Strokes said:


> I enjoy when people resurrect these old threads, even if it is by accident. That way guys cant bellyache about how they're so tired of the same old topics being discussed in a brand new thread. :thumbsup:


Unless it's the same old topics!



Workaholic said:


> I feel that way about some of them when a good discussion took place, the one post wonder necro threads I could live without.


:yes: That is a problem when someone expects an answer or is responding.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Different Strokes said:


> Hey, who knows how many new "how do I estimate my time on a job" posts have been thwarted since this gems resurrection tonight. ok maybe that's a stretch. :whistling2:


The glass is half full type, I can dig it.


----------

